# THE "J" IS BACK IN ACTION



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

The Norfolk & Western 611 is alive and well. See the Big J in action in the YT Video shown below.

(11) Norfolk & Western 611: Return to Strasburg Rail Road-May 26, 2021 - YouTube


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It was raining on Sunday when we went down for a ride, so I just snapped a couple of shots. It is an impressive beast! They were having the whistle blowing "tours" as well, and it was really LOUD anywhere near the locomotive!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Last time she was in town, I didn't make the 1 hour trip to Strasburg since I figured the crowds would be a pain. I'm going to have to get out there this time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, the crowds weren't bad, of course it was raining, probably kept them down some.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I went to Strasburg on Saturday (when it was stupid hot out). I got tickets for an open air car since they are better for photos. I was kind of wishing I had gotten the tickets for one of the air conditioned cars, but once the train was moving, it wasn’t too bad. It wasn’t too crowded. Seemed like they had a lot of cars on. I didn’t count them, but I’m guessing there were at least ten. Trains run every 45 minutes on the weekend. When 611 returned to the station with its train, 475 pulled out with its train. Can’t really get good photos while you are on the train. If it wasn’t so hot (and I didn’t have my wife, my son and his wife with me), I might have parked at one of the crossings and got a few good ones.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

The only way to experience steam is in a open car (other than being in the cab). The sights, sounds, and the smells. Even when it is stupid hot, it's better than a sealed A/C passenger car. When my son and I experienced 611 is was Fall York 2019. It was stupid cold, very windy and I had a raging head cold. Still worth being in the open car. Great pics by the way.


----------

